# Safc ?



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

*GTiR 200sx DONE .....SAFC?*

hey everyone im the guy with the rabbit GTiR 

Well...i bought a 95 200sx ser and swaped the motor in it this last week .......
finished it yesterday and i'll tell ya........ WOW !!!!!!
thats an incredable motor! @ 7 psi its got to be a 14sec flat motor (going to imports at the rock sunday) 

but i need some help with the pinout for an SAFC ,apexi didnt do a pin out in a 95-98 200sx ......Im sure some one has done it .so if u have or if u know where i can find it PLEASE help

will post pics soon

but now ive read a little about what you have been talking about.... i have a prob! with it being rich more so in lite throttle then heavy (it seems to break through ). and i have a AF guage on a single KA24 O2 censor ,not wide ban. i have a stock ser maf for about a min. but think it will always be fat with JWT ecu ...........
......So if i want to lean it out NOT alot just in rich but not allout rich ....what do u think i all ready own an afc ???

it did run a 14 flat at 99.75 on street tires @ 10 psi maxed out maf got a z32 on the way and am clueless if i should reprogram or use the afc need some help!!!!


----------

